# Recommendations On Replacing Stock Shower Head



## lakelovers (Aug 8, 2016)

Recommendations on replacing stock shower head with upgraded version

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

This thread from the site has some good information:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=31854&hl=%2Bshower+%2Bhead+%2Breplacement

I still have my original head so no personal testimony. 

Good luck.

Leigh


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Like the other post says, oxygenetics is the way to go. https://www.amazon.com/ETL-26781-White-Oxygenics-Shower/dp/B00F5MUB66/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1471822700&sr=8-1&keywords=oxygenics I added this shutoff and it really works well. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HSWPYIG/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jason W (Jun 1, 2015)

To echo the fulminator, oxygenics is the way to go. Best update I have done to my camper. Water pressure rivals my house.


----------



## lakelovers (Aug 8, 2016)

Leedek said:


> This thread from the site has some good information:
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=31854&hl=%2Bshower+%2Bhead+%2Breplacement
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakelovers (Aug 8, 2016)

Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakelovers (Aug 8, 2016)

Jason W said:


> To echo the fulminator, oxygenics is the way to go. Best update I have done to my camper. Water pressure rivals my house.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakelovers (Aug 8, 2016)

thefulminator said:


> Like the other post says, oxygenetics is the way to go. https://www.amazon.com/ETL-26781-White-Oxygenics-Shower/dp/B00F5MUB66/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1471822700&sr=8-1&keywords=oxygenics I added this shutoff and it really works well. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HSWPYIG/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakelovers (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks we went with the oxygenetics but didn't buy the shut off because it came with one but rethinking that move does your shutoff keep the water warm when you turn it back on? The one that came with it doesn't brrgghh the water is cold for a bit when you hit the button back on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakelovers (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks I will try that on our next trip in a couple of weeks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

I upgraded as well, but the pressure sucks and there's a steady stream when the button is closed, which eventually turns cold. What pressure are you guys using for the hose feed? I just have a stock non-adjustable regulator.

Sent from my pocket computer


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

ob277rl said:


> GovGeek here is a link to the Camping World website that has a video on Valterra water regulators. This will give you an idea of what your options are. I use a regulator that is high flow and adjustable. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/adjustable-water-regulator-lead-free/49511


Thanks. I saw these while shopping in a CW recently and was sticker-shocked. I guess if it'll help get my shower working better I'll have to give it a try.

Sent from my pocket computer


----------



## lakelovers (Aug 8, 2016)

lakelovers said:


> Thanks I will try that on our next trip in a couple of weeks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakelovers (Aug 8, 2016)

So an update that may help someone else, we went on a trip last weekend got to the campsite and found that the bracket that holds the showerhead had fallen off the wall despite being put up with the double stick tape and the mounting screw which resulted in our our brand new showerhead being permanently broken, lesson learned....maybe use a little longer screw, maybe use heavy duty double stick tape and take the showerhead off and lay it on the shower floor when we travel. So urrrgghh have to buy a new showerhead this time we are going to try the Oxygenics Fury showerhead this time from CW. Anyone have and tips/tricks so we don't break this one. LOL it seems like every few trips we learn a lesson 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

lakelovers said:


> So an update that may help someone else, we went on a trip last weekend got to the campsite and found that the bracket that holds the showerhead had fallen off the wall despite being put up with the double stick tape and the mounting screw which resulted in our our brand new showerhead being permanently broken, lesson learned....maybe use a little longer screw, maybe use heavy duty double stick tape and take the showerhead off and lay it on the shower floor when we travel. So urrrgghh have to buy a new showerhead this time we are going to try the Oxygenics Fury showerhead this time from CW. Anyone have and tips/tricks so we don't break this one. LOL it seems like every few trips we learn a lesson
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When using double sided tape I always employ VHB (Very High Bond) from M3. Regarding screws into RV walls, I pre-drill and then dip the tip of the threads in Gorilla Glue before final assembly. It's also important to hand turn the screw to prevent overtightening which happens very easily. Absolutely nothing falls off the walls after this PERMANENT mounting method. You'll likely tear the wall trying to remove it, so be sure that's where you want it!

Sent from my pocket computer


----------

